

WebSharper 3.0-alpha under Apache license - jackfoxy
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/fsharp-opensource/4gS-qoZ2Z1g

======
mands
Great news! WebSharper is fantastic for developing integrated server and web-
client systems from a single F# codebase. Hopefully under the Apache 2 license
both development and uptake may increase.

Have been very impressed with the UI.Next client-side framework that was
previously in beta.

